# looking for private land for bow hunting hogs



## Deerslayer16 (Mar 16, 2017)

I am looking for a piece of private land that me my grandfather and girlfriend can bow hunt hogs on. I am NOT looking for a free place to hunt. I would pay whatever amount for a place to ONLY bow hunt hogs. Feel free to text or call anytime 404-268-4134.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Mar 24, 2017)

Guy on here has a pretty good place and it's only bowhunting allowed. I've been there 4 times and sent my buddy there a few. I even took my daughter there on her spring break. His name is Gary Frye. goes by frydaddy or something like that. his website is happyacresexpeditions.com


----------

